# Gun cabinet



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello, this Christmas I built a gun cabinet for my son-in-law.
The pullout view shows the left side but the right side is a mirror duplication so in other words the left side holds 3 rifles and 3 pistols and the right side also holds 3 of each.
The lock is on the rear of the cabinet.
The cabinet is made of White and red oak and interior is Baltic Birch plywood.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Turned out nice..


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey Rebelwork you’re just down the highway from me. I’m in Independence, Mo.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job. I like it.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks really nice and very functional - good job!

David


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Beautiful work Bryan! Great craftsmanship!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice job Bryan. Looks good and practical.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Bryan.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautiful work Brian and excellent design.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Brian,

I like your gun cabinet. Great job.


----------



## Ed3443 (Jul 7, 2013)

Bryan you have one lucky son-in-law. It came out really nice and it is a great idea for a gun cabinet.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow love it


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jul 24, 2020)

Great work Bryan. What is the horizontal brushed steel thing about mid height?


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Bob Bengal said:


> Great work Bryan. What is the horizontal brushed steel thing about mid height?


It”s a kitchen knife magnet. It’s a place to store your handgun clips.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice great idea


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Great job, Bryan. I like the "false" face.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

TenGees said:


> Great job, Bryan. I like the "false" face.


Good to see you TenGees


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

A very clever design, Bryan. I like the fact that it doesn't appear to be a gun cabinet.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very cool Bryan . You never cease to amaze


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Very cool Bryan . You never cease to amaze


Thanks!


----------

